# THE END OF THE WORLD IS NIGH AND I KNOW IT!!! HELP ME PLEASE



## Guest

OKAY, I will admit that perhaps I am not in the right frame of mind to delve into a deep philosophical/religious discussion now (for one, I COMPLETELY forgot my own username!!!!!!! Klonopin???) Mainly though, this fear/obsession/paralysis I have about the end of the world is making me literally unable to eat, sleep or think about anything else. I've been a complete basketcase for the past week, and who knows what the reasons are anymore. I will say though that I THINK I have come to accept Christ, but even that I doubt (usually at night for some reason, I seem to become this totally different person). I'M JUST A CONFUSED MESS.

But to the very pressing topic at hand--I need to know EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING ANYONE can tell me about the End Times, Apocalypse, Tribulation, Judgement, Heaven/Hell, Lamb's Book of Life, what's in it, WHAT we're judged on, how to answer the questions "To whom and what are we accountable for?" once that sky parts and Jesus comes a-riding on a cloud and we all get sucked up. (WHAT is going to happen with that????) I am TERRIFIED and ANGRY all at the same time. I don't want the world to end, I JUST started feeling shreds of happiness (at age 20) and JUST discovered that I seriously want to be a photographer with all my heart and have been told I have what it takes, I THINK I might be a Christian...I'm so afraid I won't have time to LIVE MY LIFE!!!! How is that fair?? Am I going to hell for thinking these things??? What do I even have to do to be worthy of Heaven???

I keep staring out the window, anything that sounds remotely like a trumpet makes me JUMP, I am going NUTS. I'm convinced that I only have a few days left. I don't think I have the capacity to elaborate much, but I believe in this world-ending thing b/c of the war, natural disasters, the usual, and (I know this will upset a bunch of people) I'm convinced that George W. Bush is the anti-Christ. Beyond that, I know NOTHING. And it scares me to death. What's this "mark of the beast" ?????

I haven't read the entire Bible, there is sooooo much I don't know. I talked to my pastor last night and I was pretty much a sobbing, blubbering fool and nothing he said (if I even was paying attention) appeased my fears.

I need a summary of all of this stuff----I NEED to be prepared. You know what, I don't even KNOW what I need or what the point of this post is, or of the world, or if God even exists!!!! (Uh oh, here comes the doubt) For which I will go to hell, right??

Oh, someone, please, please, please, please help me. Please.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Wow, I don't know WHAT the smiley was for, but FYI I wasn't screwing around. I'm seriously crippled with these fears and everyone I turn to gives me the same response. I thought, MAYBE, that someone on this site would be a bit more compassionate and understanding. Now my head is even more messed up, if that's even POSSIBLE. WANTING TO SWEAR RIGHT NOW. :evil:


----------



## Guest

Okay, I'm not one to judge, but arczi, I am ASSUMING from the whacked-out, off the wall, nonsensical PM you sent me, that you were drunk on Christmas.

For everyone else, I guess you all take me as a friggin' crazy loon who is completely out of her mind and has not one ounce of sense in her body. So be it. I am. I am a stupid, worthless load of baloney and have no reason for being on this earth or on this forum. My apologies for the inconvenience. I'll never seek help or support or ask anything of anyone ever again. Peace out.


----------



## Guest

hi without a thought,

Sorry you are panicking about the end of the world, and sorry for arczi's smilie. Let's just assume he was drunk.

Well I can assure you that GW Bush is not the antichrist. The antichrist will be adored by the masses and GW Bush is not adored by the masses.

As to whether there are sufficient catastrophic events to portend the end of the world, remember that there have ALWAYS throughout history been disasters, wars, horrible things going on. The world didn't end after WW II; it didn't end when a huge proportion of the native cultures on two continents were wiped out by settlers; it didn't end after the Romans invaded everywhere.

Do you really think that now is a good time to be seeking out religion and deciding what you believe or don't believe? You sound very vulnerable right now. I mean, *I* would be afraid to preach anything to someone so vulnerable. I'd feel like I was taking advantage of you.

I think you need to try to come down a few notches... you're clearly terrified... I think you need to stop rushing yourself and do just about anything you can to slow down. You're still young, there's no rush to hammer this out immediately.

{{hug}}


----------



## gizmo

Hi.I know what you are going through.I struggle with some of the same things.I constantly obsess over the fact that we will all die and that it could be any time, etc.I also get hung up on certain scriptures and get obsessive about the rapture, etc.I have been a Christian for about 8 years and for the first 7 I always struggled with whether I am saved or not.I think for me the problem has been ocd.Just like a person would turn the stove off and keep thinking "did I really turn it off?"and keep checking it, I would always wonder "did i really mean it when I asked Christ into my life?"Anyway, the Word is really what has helped me.I don't understand a lot of things, but the more I do, it just sets me free.some scriptures that helped me a lot were "the one who comes to me, I will certainly not cast him out"and "to all that received Him, He gave the power to become sons of God, even to them that believed on His name",and "whosoever shall call upon the name of the Lord shall be saved",and "if you confess with your mouth the Lord Jesus and believe in your heart that God raised Him from the dead, you shall be saved, for with the heart man believeth unto righteousness, and with the mouth he confesses unto salvation". there are so many. a good Christian teacher that has helped me so much is Andrew Wommack.his website is awmi.net and he is on some Christian channels.Anyway, God is not the author of confusion, but of peace.I understand what you are going through.


----------



## Guest

Ok last Xhristmass question..how was it? :!:


----------



## MrMortgage

Check your PM's


----------



## Guest

Fuck religion.

You might as well be worried about Santa coming down on a Sleigh of Fire and destroying the world.

The Bible/religion screwed me up for quite a long time, and I think it is one of the most evil books ever written. Fuck the Bible, fuck the Christian god.


----------



## MrMortgage

mrmole said:


> flower* religion.
> 
> You might as well be worried about Santa coming down on a Sleigh of Fire and destroying the world.
> 
> The Bible/religion screwed me up for quite a long time, and I think it is one of the most evil books ever written. flower* the Bible, flower* the Christian god.


.... :arrow: ..... :idea: ...... :?: ...... :? .....I was going to invite you to a bible study, but I guess I'm not anymore LOL.

Too bad some stupid Christian church ruined it for ya. We lose more souls that way LOL


----------



## Guest

Nope, in fact at school I was always 'good' whenever church was involved while others didn't turn up or misbehaved.

Based purely on my own experiences and what I have read of the Bible.


----------



## chiara

The end of the world has already happened. Look at all this horridness that is going on. Do you see peace anywhere? Do you really think that some beast is going to come stomping down your street and gobble you up at any given moment?
Be a good person.Give to others.Dont obsess so much about the end but try to keep the middle part as peaceful as you can for yourself.
Also I think because you are thinking like this you think its some kind of omen or something that it really IS the end. If you are Notradomus we will all worry!
I think because the end of the year is near you are having all these thoughts however remember Y2K? That never happened now did it...


----------



## Homeskooled

Dear Without a voice/without a soul, 
I think its really common in DP and DR to have existential fears. Most of the people on here have them to varying degrees. Chalk it up to your DP and your misfiring temporal lobes, because I think its a totally irrational fear, even from a biblical standpoint. Even Christ said "Noone knows the day nor the hour. " So you cant figure it out, and anyone who tells you its coming is going to be wrong. In the Bible many, many things occur before the end of the world, least of all, Armageddon, a supposed battle over all the earth between the Antichrist and those who oppose him, and thats only one reading of Revelations. We have no idea what the book truly means, as it is written in symbolism. In this interpretation, though, its only after the battle, in a period of peace, that the world ends, and _*when nobody expects it*_. Christ also said he would come like a "thief in the night". And lastly, you're in the same boat as God himself, because after he said that noone knew the day or the hour, he said "Not even the Son of man knows - only the Father." If this is what you beleive in , even Christ is left in the dark. One person in the Trinity knows, and He's not giving up the secret. So relax. We're all ignorant together.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## MrMortgage

Homeskooled said:


> Christ also said he would come like a "thief in the night".


This refers to not the second coming of Christ, but when he comes for the church, not when he comes for the second time when everyone sees him. Trust me, when he comes again and everyone sees him, he is not going to be a happy camper, he will be pissed.

3 words, Valley of Megiddo










Mount Carmel from Megiddo Valley
CarmelfromMegiddo.jpg Elijah went up on Mount Carmel and challenged the 450 prophets of Baal about whose god would be able to send down fire from Heaven and ignite the fire of their altar. The valley of megiddo is mentioned in the book of Revelation as the place of the battle of Armegeddon. This is a small 3KB thumbnail. Click on the image to see the enlarged 103 KB image. SCRIPT: 1Kings 18, Revelation 16. Photo courtesy of Bruce Einspahr. KEYWORDS: Carmel, Mountain, Mount Carmel, Elijah


----------



## MrMortgage

chiara said:


> Do you really think that some beast is going to come stomping down your street and gobble you up at any given moment?


The beast is really misinterpreted. I have a hole teaching of this on CD, I havent heard it in like 4 months, so I dont remember excatly what it said but the "BEAST" isnt some big gorrilla, when it mentions the 10 or 12 horns on its head it refers to the 12 tribes of Israel. I really have it all broken down but I havent heard it in awhile so I dont want to get my wires crossed trying to explain all of it. The book of revalations is not that complicated its simple if you know the bible.

Think about understanding things in the bible like know how to do an oil change on a car...It's really simple when you know how to do it or read it, but if someone told you to change the oil in the car you would not know what to do unless you studied it. Once you've studied it, it's really very easy.


----------



## MrMortgage

mrmole said:


> Nope, in fact at school I was always 'good' whenever church was involved while others didn't turn up or misbehaved.
> 
> Based purely on my own experiences and what I have read of the Bible.


Truly bad experiences, and that's a shame. That's too bad. 

People hate the church because it gets too annoying and many churches contradict themselves.

The problems is, is you have these churches preaching wrong doctrine, that for the most part keeps the seats warm but puts the wrong idea in peoples heads all the time. Then when someone tells you that what you've learned for the past 20 years was really not all the way right, people either get all defensive or they give up on the whole church thing all together.

The bible isnt complicated, people make it that way.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys...I have managed to "slow down" and realize the irrationality of my thoughts, would like to comment on/discuss my thoughts on/struggles with my fairly new-found Christianity...gotta run for now, but really, thank you for the replies and I look forward to a chat on all this later...peace!


----------



## Guest

the world isn't gonna end ... you have come to the conclusion that the world will end why? because there are wars going on between nations? this has been going on since the beginning of mankind and yet the world still exists. Why worry when or how the world will "end", if its gonna end, theres nothing that you or me can do that is within our power... Just chill out and go to bed, your gonna wake up tomorrow the day after tomorrow and the day after tomorrow. That is the sad part...


----------



## MrMortgage

j_utah said:


> the world isn't gonna end ... you have come to the conclusion that the world will end why? because there are wars going on between nations? this has been going on since the beginning of mankind and yet the world still exists. Why worry when or how the world will "end", if its gonna end, theres nothing that you or me can do that is within our power... Just chill out and go to bed, your gonna wake up tomorrow the day after tomorrow and the day after tomorrow. That is the sad part...


Ahahaha good point. War of course is different these days though. Yes there has been wars in the past between nations for the past 7000 years, but just in the past 50 years we've came into nuclear power LOL Voice has a good reason to be fliping out, but like you said utah, it doesnt matter if they launch a million nukes and the world turns to crap, because we cant to a thing about it, so why worry.


----------



## yoyo

Hi without voice/soul. Let me tell you that your condition is not as unusual as you may believe. In fact, everyone in this world wonder over the same questions. You just take these questions more seriously than most of people do. You have a strong need to get answers to these fundamental questions. As one responder said, you are maybe more vulnerable now than ever because of that urgent need. People will try to influence you by imposing on you their beliefs. Well, I can feel that you are sincere in your demand for help, because you are struggling with these things. It persecutes you.

As the Lord said: " And if men come unto me Iwill show unto them their weakness. I give unto them weakness that they may be humble; and my grace is sufficient for all men that humble themselves before me; for if they humble themselves before me and have faith in me, then will I make weak things become strong unto them".

I would rather say that you are likely humble. Humility is a great quality. Its opposite is pride.

Faith is though not a perfect knowledge of all things. God gives us knowledge step by step after showing faith, not the opposite. We can not buy divine knowledge. We can not prove divine things by facts. We only can get knowledge through the power of the Holy Ghost after showing faith in Him. I tried to show that God lives, not prove it, in my topic "God lives". Nevertheless, nobody can discover for you that God lives. You will have to find it by yourself. That kind of knowledge is gained only through personal experience. I can tell you that I know that God lives and that Christ will come back and reign on earth for a period of thousand years. I can tell you that I know that we all will be judged according to our thoughts, desires and actions and that this mortal world has an end. That we will all resurrect according to the word of God, as described in the Holy scriptures. That there is such a place called Hell and such a place called paradise, but that there even is places beetween. I have nevertheless, nobody actually has, no power to convince you in such a matter that you will know that these things are true, unless you personaly try to find out for yourself if these are true.

Here is my counsel: Do you want to know if there is a God, ask GOD. He is the only person that has the power to give that knowledge as any other kind of knowledge.

I testify to you that God lives and that He loves us.

Now, go my friend and get that testimony for yourself.


----------



## Guest

to the person who's worried about the end times.
I do believe its close to the end times but I"m not worried about it because I have accepted jesus as my savior and I know i'll go to haven when it dose end, Now i know that sounds real sappy to some people but its true there is a God and he did send his son to die on the cross for everyone but I didn't except christ untill I was 18 and I was being called by the holy spirit and the only way I can exsplain this is I would hear people talk about jesus and I would want to know so bad what they had I wanted this peace they had and if I would go to church the preacher would sound like he was talking just to me! Well I found out later that, that was the holy spirit and when I accepted jesus I then understood that jesus was calling me for sometime and I had so much peace and joy I can't exsplain! I felt like a spoiled little girl, a happy little girl, thats why it say's in the bible that we have to come to him (are hearts) as little children.
Well anyways every day I have hope! I still have Dp but I can now cope with it a whole lot better! There really is a God it's so unfortunete that people have wreck the church wreck peoples belief in christianity (however ya spell it!) but I'm having a hard time finding a good church because theres so many thats fake! but there are some out there that are good. Well I was gonna say that having the lord in my life makes the end times seem exciting I can't wait to go to heaven! So Theres really no reason to be afriad if you have him in your heart. Rebecca I don't try to make people believe in what I believe in but I have to tell the truth about my life and what I beleive look at it like this if you found the most beautifull dimond woudn't you tell someone? Rebecca


----------



## Guest

esoracceber said:


> I do believe its close to the end times but I"m not worried about it because I have accepted jesus as my savior and I know i'll go to haven when it dose end


You do realise that on the other side of the planet, Mr Ahmed Jalalalalalalalabad is say exactly the same thing thing but replacing Jesus with Allah (Or whatever. Like I know.)

Religion. :roll:


----------



## Martinelv

Dear lord, save me. The end of the world has meant to be have been coming for 2006 six years......

To those who spend their nights trembling in fear waiting for judgement day or hell or whatever the latest trend is, I prescribe a hefy dose of Thorazine.

And I'm not kidding either.


----------



## freesong

I agree with the person who said that maybe this is not a good time to be delving into this topic but, if you are anything like I am, you have no choice. These are issues that are of concern no matter what is going on physiologically. I would start to settle down and realize that many people are not even concerned about this issue and have written Christ and religion off as nonsense. You are at least being given an ability to hear the truth. It is confusing and scarey when you start to realize what the Bible is saying. Revelation is frightening to anyone who believes and has a brain. For right now, give yourself a break and realize that it is Jesus and the Holy Spirit who will ,through revelation from the Word and inner guidance, lead you through this. If you are His chosen one, then you don't need to worry. It is only because of Him that you will get to heaven. Your best efforts fall short. Your part is to love Him and yourself and others and follow His plan for your life as best you can. When you fall down and sin, get back up again and ask for forgiveness. Also, remember to forgive yourself. There are many Bible studies about Revelations but I think most are just speculation. There is no way to really know all about it. There are some things that are very clear in there though. You will get a blessing from reading the book yourself. That is what the Bible says. There is plenty of information on the internet to get you confused. I would focus on a church that is solid with Biblical teaching and join a good Sunday School. From there, there will be those who can guide you into more and more truth. I have gone through this myself and am feeling much better with more knowledge from those I respect. If most people would be honest, they too fear these things. That is my belief. I hope that some of this helps. Keep reaching out when these concerns occur. Seek and ye shall find!! God bless, freesong

I like to read the Sermon on the Mount because so much of Christ's teaching is embodied there. Start with Matthew 6 and read the whole thing. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Scattered

You can do all of the above or you can just disregard it all together and realize that life is not permanent. We are all going to die, but we are alive now at this moment and we author our own destiny. If you feel more comfortable by giving up your freedom to God so you don't have to think about anything, then to each his own.


----------



## sebastian

w/oathought.voice.soul. said:


> I keep staring out the window, anything that sounds remotely like a trumpet makes me JUMP,


I'm sorry...i'm not mocking you or anything but this sentence was bloody hilarious. :lol:


----------



## CECIL

To the OP:

The only person you have to answer to and be responsible for is yourself. If you think you've sinned, forgive yourself - you don't need forgivness from anyone or anything else.

The world isn't ending, its changing. So are you. People get terrified by this change and that's perfectly fine, so don't beat yourself up over it. Just think about what you are afraid of and why. Then deal with it, don't run and hide.

The question you need to ask yourself is what do you want your future to look like? What do you want your world to change into?

There is always a way through (not out) - you always have the tools available to handle whatever it is that life throws at you, even though it doesn't always feel like it.

Good luck


----------



## MrMortgage

CECIL said:


> To the OP:
> 
> The only person you have to answer to and be responsible for is yourself. If you think you've sinned, forgive yourself - you don't need forgivness from anyone or anything else.
> 
> The world isn't ending, its changing. So are you. People get terrified by this change and that's perfectly fine, so don't beat yourself up over it. Just think about what you are afraid of and why. Then deal with it, don't run and hide.
> 
> The question you need to ask yourself is what do you want your future to look like? What do you want your world to change into?
> 
> There is always a way through (not out) - you always have the tools available to handle whatever it is that life throws at you, even though it doesn't always feel like it.
> 
> Good luck


 :?


----------



## Guest

What's with the :? ?

Perhaps he'd be better off being told he'll boil in hell forever for having mildewy leather... :roll: (It's in there, New Testament somewhere)


----------



## terri*

Totally agree with Mole. 2 :? :?

Cecil managed to be supportive in a non threatening way to either side.

Thanks to you for that, Cecil. I enjoyed your post and even found some food for thought in there for me.

terri


----------



## MrMortgage

Sin

1. Deliberate disobedience to the known will of God.
2. A condition of estrangement from God resulting from such disobedience.

(That was out of a dictionary by the way.)

This guy uses the word sin. This is a direct offense to God and even the dictionary says it.....

This guy thinks we can forgive ourselves...Please use a different word man. But not sin.

Maybe like doing bad things, or being naughty or something.


----------



## Guest

Clever. Try including the whole definition matey.

*A transgression of a religious or moral law, especially when deliberate. *

Theology. 
_Deliberate disobedience to the known will of God. 
A condition of estrangement from God resulting from such disobedience._ 
*
Something regarded as being shameful, deplorable, or utterly wrong. *


----------



## sleepingbeauty

BOOOYAH!!!!! :lol:


----------



## sleepingbeauty

booyah?? what decade am i living in! :roll:

i meant..


----------



## Guest

sleepingbeauty said:


> booyah?? what decade am i living in! :roll:
> 
> i meant..


Pic doesn't work 










:lol:


----------



## MrMortgage

umm.....no :roll:

Let's keep track of points made now...hmmm All the times I owned Mr. Mole

The Score is:

Mr. Mole - 1

Mr. Mortgage - 999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999,999

:lol:

ahahaha.....muahahhahahahaha....loser!

Just kidding, dont cry, just wanting to have a little fun with ya'll.


----------



## sleepingbeauty

sowwy. let me try again lol.


----------



## Guest

That fuckin pic.

It's so on :lol:


----------



## MrMortgage

mrmole said:


> That flower* pic.
> 
> It's so on :lol:


Ahahahahahha!!!


----------



## MrMortgage

sleepingbeauty said:


> sowwy. let me try again lol.


Sleeping beauty, what did I tell you about putting pictures of yourself up LOL


----------



## sleepingbeauty

uhh.. no thats me in my avatar dumbass. plus i dont live anywhere near you so how can that be me on your bed?

face the facts hun! you are permenantly


----------



## Guest




----------



## lemontea

I have no idea what's going on here, but...whatever:


----------



## MrMortgage

sleepingbeauty said:


> uhh.. no thats me in my avatar dumbass. plus i dont live anywhere near you so how can that be me on your bed?
> 
> face the facts hun! you are permenantly


LOL that was a good comeback. Dumb A S S LOL.

I can tell you got mad about that one LOL


----------



## The Wraith

Even if the end of the world is imminent. Why should we live in fear of it? Not to sound bleak, or negative. We are all mortal, and succeptible to fatality, so why live in angst over something that is inevitable? I am sure it is a crippling predicament to be in, and I empathize. I have been there myself. The end of the world is when we cease to live our own lives. So, I suggest just accepting the fact that we cannot prevent death, but we can sustain life and try to accomplish something positive while we still have our lives and this world. Don't let the doomsayers get to you.


----------

